# Prayers needed in oklahoma



## Blackhereford boy (Aug 3, 2012)

There were multiple wild fires to day one 3 miles from my house. Around 40 houses destroys so far. And animals just running around.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Aug 3, 2012)

That is very sad... lots of wild fires this year.


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 3, 2012)

All of those affected are in our prayers here in Texas.


----------



## gigiintheforest (Aug 4, 2012)

We are about 3 miles from the largest fire.  Have everything ready to go in case it gets worse today and we are evacuated.  It is so HOT out there.  





			
				Blackhereford boy said:
			
		

> There were multiple wild fires to day one 3 miles from my house. Around 40 houses destroys so far. And animals just running around.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 4, 2012)

Prayers sent...keep us posted!


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 4, 2012)

It is avery desparate situation.  Very hot and dry. Dustbowll 2012


----------



## hilltopdextercattle (Aug 5, 2012)

Prayers sent from Texas.


----------

